# Can you make a led light cue system



## Davetp (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey I was wondering if I could make my own led cue system for my theatre group 
Any suggestions?


----------



## ThatsoundguyChris (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah you could do it. One of the theatres I work in has the box that you plug in via a multi pin plug. Them has a toggle switch for each led. I've never got to explore how it works but the must be a power supply somewhere and and the box interrupts the live wire


----------



## Kieran Emerson (Jun 7, 2015)

You could always use a micro controller such as an arduino and use its outputs to interface led's and different push button inputs, this would also allow you to add midi control and cue from some form of show control software if needed


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 7, 2015)

Decide what features you need first: quantity, presets, response, etc. A lot want a relay station as well so it can power more than an LED. Then decide if its worth building.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jun 9, 2015)

You can, but why? With the price of used boards it almost doesn't seem worth it. There was an ETC expression listed on CB for $250 recently.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jun 10, 2015)

Or you could go the App direction:

http://stagecue.eu/


----------



## danTt (Jun 10, 2015)

Chris Chapman said:


> Or you could go the App direction:
> 
> http://stagecue.eu/



It's a cool idea, but the last thing I want is for my stagehands to have an excuse to be looking at their phones backstage.... also if you're standing by to pull a rope how exactly can you hold your cuephonelight?


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jun 11, 2015)

danTt said:


> It's a cool idea, but the last thing I want is for my stagehands to have an excuse to be looking at their phones backstage.... also if you're standing by to pull a rope how exactly can you hold your cuephonelight?



You can set them to vibrate to take the cue. Nifty. I agree about stage hands watching their phones BTW.


----------



## Davetp (Jun 28, 2015)

for out latest show we used the Intercom Cans Signal lamp for our 
Stage Clear LX up cue
it worked quite good but that means we can only control one cue light.


----------

